# I saw this on yahoo today



## Dylan777 (Aug 10, 2013)

http://shine.yahoo.com/photos/dinosaurs-spaceships-tornadoes-oh-photographer-slideshow/#crsl=%252Fphotos%252Fdinosaurs-spaceships-tornadoes-oh-photographer-slideshow%252F-photo-2671616-180200256.html


----------



## michi (Aug 10, 2013)

So did I.


----------

